

Dear Everyone: Please Don't Turn Edward Snowden Into Julian Assange - bluetooth
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130624/06093623594/dear-everyone-please-dont-turn-edward-snowden-into-julian-assange.shtml

======
ethanazir
I'd like to know whether Snowden is still in one piece or if he has been
tortured for information on every last CIA officer he might know something
about.

